# BB to Acana to Orijen?



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I just introduced myself in the appropriate forum, but thought I would go ahead with a question. I've done a lot of research and have decided I really like the champion food products. My dog is currently on blue buff lamb and rice, which has been great, I just think I can do better.

My question is, should I go to acana first and then try orijen? Maggie is a 7 year old schnoodle and is pretty much a lap dog who gets regular walks. I just wonder if a 'gradual' progression from 22% protein to 34% to 40%+ would be better than a straight jump from 22% to 40%. Any help would be appreciated. 

Andy


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I think trying the Acana first isn't a bad idea...go with one of the three grainfree options, for sure, though. You may find she does really well on this and don't want to change to Orijen. You have to figure out how much protein your dog needs, and go from there. Mine, which are smaller lap dogs who expend most of their energy in play, just don't do well on the grainfree, high protein diets. We've tried them twice now ... hopeful for sucess, only to have them have too much energy for their lifestyle and put on weight. So....figure out what works for your dog, which is what it sounds like you're doing, and go that route. Screw what everyone else says...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree that Acana is a great line and that is what I feed all my new rescues until transitioning them to a raw diet, but some people have a big misconception about a higher protein diet. 
If fed properly a high protein diet will usually do wonders for a dog but their is always the exception to the rule:biggrin:. 
High protein diets need MUCH less food and alot of people can't grasp that and feed the same amount or the amount that is posted on the bag, thus weight gain, and there is no correlation between high energy and energy in dogs as I feed nothing but protein and my dogs have the same energy levels they've always had but are just much healthier, and need to have a run every day.:wink:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I just switched my German Shepherd to acana wild prairie from blue buffalo 4 weeks ago and energy levels haven't really changed. I think the grain free is probably better and he does eat less of it. Mine isn't an athlete, just regular walks and a lot of playing in the yard. You shouldn't worry about gaining weight off high protein, regular exercise and the proper portions, you should be fine.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you could go to either foods with no problem at all. Just remember that switching to a grain free kibble should be done slowly. Just be aware that your girl may have a bit of gas...LOL. When I switched Lucky she did have a bit of gas, but no other problems.

We just got home with our new pup and we are switching him straight to Orijen from his crap kibble. :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> I think you could go to either foods with no problem at all. Just remember that switching to a grain free kibble should be done slowly. Just be aware that your girl may have a bit of gas...LOL. When I switched Lucky she did have a bit of gas, but no other problems.
> 
> We just got home with our new pup and we are switching him straight to Orijen from his crap kibble. :smile:


Congrats!! It's a Boy!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

